

Flappy Bird MMO - anonymousab
http://69.164.192.211/flappy.html

======
loceng
What are the copyright issues involved with this?

People get upset about Zynga and other big game companies cloning games, yet
this 'clone' is a direct copy of graphics, etc. - minus adding multi-player
capability.

Not a single mention of this in this thread either at the time of posting this
comment.

~~~
squintychino
The original creator gave up $50k/day and took the #1 game off the market. If
he had no interest in continuing to make money off of this game, why would he
be interested in pursuing legal action against someone? He'd probably just
withdraw the lawsuit when it got too complicated, as that seems to be his M.O.

~~~
shawabawa3
> He'd probably just withdraw the lawsuit when it got too complicated, as that
> seems to be his M.O.

I agree with your point but this makes you sound like a complete asshole. Just
because you can't imagine giving up $50k/day doesn't mean that he's weak or
stupid for doing it (which is the implication I get from this sentence).

~~~
visakanv
Just getting a little geeky about social interactions here: the asshole bit is
saying "that seems to be his M.O." about anybody- it reduces a person into a
predictable pattern and insults their personal agency, even if valid. It
doesn't actually imply weak or stupid, it implies predictable, reducible-
that's where the insult is. A person can be strong and intelligent and still
be insulted by "that seems to be her M.O."

</overanalysing>

------
nmeofthestate
I'm going to write a Flappy Bird text adventure, where you play a desperate
attention-grabbing software developer.

The aim of the game is to get onto the HN front page by in some way leveraging
Flappy Bird fever.

(not a dig at this specific example - this one is quite cool)

~~~
prottmann
And i will write a post about playing the flappy bird adventure ;-)

~~~
nmeofthestate
_Flappy Bird Text Adventure By The Numbers (medium.com) [300 votes]_

 _Why Can 't I Be a Female Hacker in Flappy Bird Text Adventure?
(blogspot.com) [500000 votes] [100000 comments]_

------
emhart
I have generally ignored this flappy bird malarkey, but this sucked me right
in. Nicely done!

------
Uberphallus
Not working on Firefox nor Chrome on Win7, is it slammed by traffic?

------
deletes
The gameplay would be more interesting if, instead of progressing even if you
don't jump trough one pipe( like now ), you would always start from the
beginning. Then the bird population would get more and more sparse as you
progress; with a possible checkpoint system.

------
anonymousab
Sorry, the text field got stripped by a faulty browser plugin.

I found this on 4chan. The creator said to go ahead and post it elsewhere but
didn't seem interested in sharing the source or anything.

Though I'd imagine this will be backlinked at some point.

------
Oculus
Seems to not be working for me, is the server down?

~~~
eviluncle
it's getting HN hammered, there are ~600 players concurrently playing right
now.

------
codeulike
It just changed so that the pipes have a bigger gap, its pretty fun now, you
can really race people. Someone called 'flappy swag' was just ahead of me ...

------
XorNot
Is the responsiveness of this actually the original Flappy Bird
responsiveness? I'm assuming no, because good lord it's terrible.

------
binocarlos
Wow that is nicely done - front page HN - ~700 concurrent users and I'm having
fun playing! Good Work!

------
MichaelTieso
This is actually pretty clever and one of the better remakes that I've seen
around. Nice job on this.

------
Antwan
Down.

HN effect

------
lsiunsuex
Now that's a cool spin on this.

Any chance sharing the server side? Curious how something like that is done.

~~~
anilgulecha
Yup.. I'd like to see the code which handles these concurrent connections.

------
lectrick
Not working as of 8:23 AM EST on Chrome

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
Not working as of 14:12 GMT on Chrome either ;)

~~~
Ronsenshi
Still not working. HN killed its node.js server.

------
codeulike
The 'bubble' that it shows around the bird really messes with my sense of
collision detection.

------
LinaLauneBaer
I am at 200. Who can catch me? :)
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/gnemb53o287ae0b/Screen%20Shot%2020...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/gnemb53o287ae0b/Screen%20Shot%202014-02-11%20at%202.26.41%20PM.png)

~~~
deletes
Not to invalidate your achievement, but with the current gameplay all it takes
to weight down the spacebar, and wait.

A _score_ of 200 would be much more impressive.

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
That's why I wrote "who can catch" me and not "who can beat me?".

------
gauravpandey
What is with "The Day We Fight Back"? Anonymous group?

~~~
gauravpandey
Got it..
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1xm761/we_are_the_day_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1xm761/we_are_the_day_we_fight_back_organizers_ask_us/)

------
prottmann
New header title: "The Day We Flappy Back" !

------
philliphaydon
lol It's so slow with 800 players I can't even see where my bird is.

~~~
Robadob
It was much more reactive at ~200 players, I was playing around modifying the
javascript to remove collision detection (there's a method with a long ternary
statement that ends ? !1 : !0, change the both to !1) etc until it hit ~700
users and started dying for me (presumably when it hit hacker news).

~~~
swah
Javascript games = cheating?

~~~
mdpane
To write a secure online multiplayer game in javascript, the server would have
to assume the client has been compromised by default and verify everything
server-side. This wouldn't work for anything fast paced, but it'd suffice for
RPGs and puzzle games.

For example, in an RPG, a client says it's moved 5 tiles north. The server
receives it, but before broadcasting it to other players, the server would
have to read the map and make sure it's valid (e.g. there's nothing in the
way).

------
caiob
Best 404 ever. ha!

------
Blara
it's back

------
beratozay
asd

